# I may have a Raccoon in my fireplace chimney



## shakey0818 (Mar 29, 2012)

Start a fire.

Just kidding. Put some food on the roof and leave a trail then ap it once you see him leave. Or lead a trail into a trap and release him elsewhere.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Unicornz0 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I saw a Raccoon enter my fireplace chimney from the rooftop.
> 
> ...


Make sure you were not playing the Beattles' "Rocky Racoon" 

Try The Animals' "We Gotta Get Out of This Place"


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Make sure you were not playing the Beattles' "Rocky Racoon"
> 
> Try The Animals' "We Gotta Get Out of This Place"



:laughing:

Thanks


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

Unfortunately, the Raccoon is living in the chimney.

The chimney was covered with a wire mesh, just snug enough for a strong breeze not to blow it away.
I heard something fall on the roof, & saw the wire cap was off, & the Raccoon was there, & did a header back into the chimney. 

I'll probably get a trapper out, since there may be baby Raccoon's in there too.
Any suggestion on vetting the Trapper?

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I have no idea if it works on Racoons, but you could drop moth balls down the cimney... it works on birds and squirrel.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I have no idea if it works on Racoons, but you could drop moth balls down the cimney... it works on birds and squirrel.


Thanks,

Does anyone know if this will work?


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

I'm thinking this may be a mother Raccoon with babies.

Is it likely they will move out once the babies can travel?

If so, maybe I can avoid the expense of having them trapped, 
by waiting them out.

I don't want to trap the mother & leave the babies stranded.
I'm in southeast lower Michigan, if this helps, when should the babies be able to travel?

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

#1 Cut the trees back so they have no way to get on the roof.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> #1 Cut the trees back so they have no way to get on the roof.


OK thanks.

Do you think they may be able to still crawl up the downspout?
If the mother has kitts, I don't want to leave the babies stranded.
Any idea how long after birth the babies should be able to crawl out of the chimney, if there are babies in there?

Thanks,
Uni


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

I got a PM from a seemingly helpful gent, which reads,

"I ran into that exact problem a month ago---Mom and two Kits---

I looked with my snake camera---"Sorry, call a trapper." I said.

Homeowner rousted them the next day using this advise from the trapper---

He said that Mom would bail out with the Kits if you sprinkle fresh male urine down the chimney-

He filled a bottle---sprinkled it in and waited---first mom and one Kit---next trip she got the other--

This better work---I just sprinkled an attic today with my special 'repellent'"


Does this seem plausible,
or is this fellow having a joke at my expense?:jester::jester::jester:

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

Has anyone used "Raccoon Eviction Fluid"?

Is so, what was your result?

Thanks In Advance,
Uni


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

joecaption said:


> #1 Cut the trees back so they have no way to get on the roof.


Do you think the mother may abandon any babies, & not move them if the branches are cut while she is in the chimney?


I don't hear any babies squeaking, but that doesn't mean there aren't any.

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

What if you got up there with a good flashlight and looked down inside the chimney? There can't be much of anything a racoon could possibly LAY on or nest with in a vertical chimney other than maybe the damper, you ought to be able to see enough to tell if there's any babies or an adult racoon perched down there.
Some people have racoon pets, there's no guarantee they will leave if the assumed to be there babies reach a certain age, in which case you might need to name your new pet racoons 



In spring and summer, a female raccoon may be enticed into the dark, quiet, and secure environment of your chimney for a nesting place.

If you hear a large animal on the roof, or growls and whines coming from the chimney at night, there is probably a raccoon family inside. Using a powerful flashlight during the day, look for a raccoon down the chimney. 

The easiest solution to removing raccoons from a chimney is to wait for them to move on their own. After eight to ten weeks the female and young will leave and not return.

*If raccoons need to be evicted, do not smoke them out and do not pour anything, including naphtha flakes or mothballs, down the chimney. Adult raccoons can easily climb out of a chimney, but the babies cant. The concentrated vapors can also damage the infant raccoons mucous membranes and make an adult raccoon extremely agitated while attempting to flee from the vapors.*

Instead, harass the adult female using the following methods until being there is no longer worth her effort. She will move her young to an alternate den, one by one, holding them by the back of the neck in her mouth. Note: Any time you try to evict any mother animal, there is a chance that she may leave some or all of the babies behind.

To encourage the female raccoon to leave:

1. Keep the chimney damper closed and put a loud radio tuned to a talk station in the fireplace.

2.With a short broomstick, pole, or board, bang on the underside of the damper as frequently as possible.

3.Wearing gloves, sprinkle coyote urine or raccoon eviction fluid (available from farm supply centers, hunting stores, and the Internet) on a rag and wedge it in above the damper. If none of these natural repellents are available, place a bowl containing a cup of ammonia on a footstool just under the damper. If needed, open the damper 1/8-inch. Most dampers are not airtight. Keep what deterrents you can in place 24 hours a day during a period of mild weather, and give the raccoons two to three nights to move out. On the night of departure there may be a lot of racket caused by the female raccoons frequent climbing up and down the chimney as she retrieves her young.

A commercially available chimney cap will prevent raccoons and other small animals from entering the chimney.

In urban areas, harassment techniques may not work owing to raccoons familiarity with humans. In such cases, call a wildlife damage control company and have them assess the situation (see Hiring a Wildlife Damage Control Company).

To make sure the eviction process was successful, shine a powerful flashlight down the chimney during the day and look for raccoons. Tap the chimney with a hard object and listen for any sounds of movement. If a young raccoon is left behind, it may be that the mother has abandoned it. In these rare cases it is best to hire a wildlife damage control company to remove the animal.

Once the raccoons are gone, promptly call a professional chimney sweep to remove any debris and to install a commercially designed and engineered chimney cap (homemade caps are often unsafe and may be a fire hazard). You can still have fires in your fireplace; however, the cap will keep raccoons and other wildlife out


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Unicornz0 said:


> I got a PM from a seemingly helpful gent, which reads,
> 
> "I ran into that exact problem a month ago---Mom and two Kits---
> 
> ...


It worked for that fellow---just don't tell anybody on a public forum---Mike--


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

In Illinois, by law, licensed trappers have to kill captured raccoons because of the diseases they carry or they can loose their licenses. Not sure the situation in Michigan but it may be similar. Some evil things in racoon feces can be especially harmful/fatal to the respiratory systems of children and older adults. And cute as the things are, they can do lots of damage and rip a house pet to shreds in a matter of seconds. 

I would not be trying too many home remedies for reasons mentioned. I would contact your local animal control people for a list of licensed trappers working in your area or borrow some traps and do the trapping yourself. Be mindful of razor sharp claws and teeth. PETA chapters sometimes have traps for rent/loan if you want to do catch and release.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

sdsester said:


> In Illinois, by law, licensed trappers have to kill captured raccoons because of the diseases they carry or they can loose their licenses. Not sure the situation in Michigan but it may be similar. Some evil things in racoon feces can be especially harmful/fatal to the respiratory systems of children and older adults. *And cute as the things are, they can do lots of damage and rip a house pet to shreds in a matter of seconds. *
> 
> I would not be trying too many home remedies for reasons mentioned. I would contact your local animal control people for a list of licensed trappers working in your area or borrow some traps and do the trapping yourself. Be mindful of razor sharp claws and teeth. PETA chapters sometimes have traps for rent/loan if you want to do catch and release.


SDESTER has a really good point. Be carefull around that mama. I don't have experience with racoons, but have heard the same thing as SD is pointing as to racoons being a tough and potentially mean/protective animal. (Not that cute cuddly stuffed animal on your kids bed).

Especially up on a roof looking down a chimney... not offering a very good exit strategy


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

I don't want to trap it.
I'll then have to dispose of it.

I'm hoping & praying the ammonia works.
The Trapper told me to push the ammonia saturated cloth with a stick thru the slightly opened damper.

I'll make sure I wear goggles & rubber gloves to avoid contamination.

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have never heard of raccoons being especially mean unless sick or they or their young are threatened. And then I suspect they would walk away before seeking confrontation. They are among the more bold of foraging creatures/pests though and do not easily let themselves be intimidated by the presence of humans or their pets. As mentioned, they are well equipped to do some real damage to a curious family pet. A friend spent about $2,500 to have a beloved cat back together that was in a raccoon vs cat fight and the kitty was never quite the same. Trappers I know approach them with respect (as they do any cornered or trapped wild animal). 

By the way, have we determined you have a raccoon for sure? And not a bat, squirrel or some other creature living in the chimney?


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

sdsester said:


> In Illinois, by law, licensed trappers have to kill captured raccoons because of the diseases they carry or they can loose their licenses.


Pretty insane since the supposed "diseases" are supposedly no problem out in the woods untill the raccoon comes in your chimney, then suddenly the "diseases" are a problem for releasing the animal back where IT CAME FROM to begin with!

Plenty of people have pet racoons, squirrels, red foxes and more, the only disease is the one in the US fish and wildlife service (another govt shill) that "manages" wildlife to death.




> PETA chapters sometimes have traps for rent/loan if you want to do catch and release.


It would do you extremely well to totally avoid those radical NUTS at PeTA and not even have contact with them, just some reading here will give you the idea, and there's scores of this stuff from multiple sources, don't look to HSUS either, they have the same agendas and infiltrated by former PeTA employees now.

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/


According to records from the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services, PETA killed 1,647 cats and dogs last year while placing just 19 in adoptive homes. Since 1998, a total of 29,398 pets have died at the hands of PETA workers. 
Despite its $36 million budget, PETA employees make little effort to find homes for the thousands of animals they kill every year. 
At www.PETAKillsAnimals.com, CCF has made public PETA’s “Animal Record” filings with the Virginia Department of Agriculture and Consumer Services for every year since 1998.



In 2005, two PETA employees were charged with felony animal cruelty related to killing and dumping the bodies of dogs in a North Carolina dumpster.
PETA president Ingrid Newkirk is a radical animal liberation activist.
PETA has connections with violent extremist groups.
PETA has compared Jewish victims of the Nazi Holocaust to farm animals and Jesus Christ to pigs.

Recent documents uncovered by PETAKillsAnimals.com indicate that the Commonwealth of Virginia was so shocked by the number of animals PETA kills each year that the state inspector attempted to revoking PETA's license to operate a shelter.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

sdsester said:


> I have never heard of raccoons being especially mean unless sick or they or their young are threatened. And then I suspect they would walk away before seeking confrontation. They are among the more bold of foraging creatures/pests though and do not easily let themselves be intimidated by the presence of humans or their pets. As mentioned, they are well equipped to do some real damage to a curious family pet. A friend spent about $2,500 to have a beloved cat back together that was in a raccoon vs cat fight and the kitty was never quite the same. Trappers I know approach them with respect (as they do any cornered or trapped wild animal).
> 
> By the way, have we determined you have a raccoon for sure? And not a bat, squirrel or some other creature living in the chimney?


Hello & thanks,

It's a Raccoon for certain. I saw it go into the chimney twice.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Any luck?


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

oh'mike said:


> Any luck?


I Didn't see it yesterday.
We may give it more ammonia today & tomorrow, then test with a lite weight wire cover to see if it gets moved.:thumbsup:


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

After the raccoons are gone, I would hire a chimney sweep to clean out any nesting debris and/or feces.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good idea---I assume the sweep will also add a cap for you?


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> After the raccoons are gone, I would hire a chimney sweep to clean out any nesting debris and/or feces.


I'm thinking it is /was a male Raccoon. I never heard any kits,
no squeaks or squeals.

I hope Raccoons have denning behavior like dogs, & will not soil their den.
Will someone please comment on this?
I may not hire a Chimney Sweep, just let nature & the heat from the fireplace clean the fireplace. I do not smell any urine/feces.

After another ammonia bomb, 
I don't even believe bacteria is still living in there!
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

What do you think?

Thanks Again,
Uni


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Unicornz0 said:


> I'm thinking it is /was a male Raccoon. I never heard any kits,
> no squeaks or squeals.
> 
> I hope Raccoons have denning behavior like dogs, & will not soil their den.
> ...


I shared your post with my wife, who is a self-proclaimed behaviorist. She has no education/ experience with racoons.... but she says she can assure you that if it was a male.... it's a mess down there.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

:icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin::icon_cheesygrin:


MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> I shared your post with my wife, who is a self-proclaimed behaviorist. She has no education/ experience with racoons.... but she says she can assure you that if it was a male.... it's a mess down there.


LOL!
:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## bucksone (Aug 7, 2007)

I had a similar problem a few years ago, and an animal control officer I knew suggested the amonia trick. Worked like a charm. Also, for what is it worth, here in Ohio, if you trap a raccoon you have to either kill it or release it on site. It's against the law to transport it anywhere to release it. The concern is the spread of disease.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I may not hire a Chimney Sweep, just let nature & the heat from the fireplace clean the fireplace.


The risk of nesting materials or feces in your chimney is those materials igniting into flames. With some creosote in the chimney, you get a chimney fire which can spread into a house fire.

How many years have you gone without a chimney cleaning/inspection ?

Now would be a good time. And yes, most of them will install a animal resistant cap if you want them to perform that work.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

bucksone said:


> I had a similar problem a few years ago, and an animal control officer I knew suggested the amonia trick. Worked like a charm. Also, for what is it worth, here in Ohio, if you trap a raccoon you have to either kill it or release it on site. It's against the law to transport it anywhere to release it. The concern is the spread of disease.


Thanks,

I've bombed the chimney with ammonia soaked face cloths (strings attached to help reomve later).
The Raccoon must be wearing a gas mask!

He's still there.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

Oso954 said:


> The risk of nesting materials or feces in your chimney is those materials igniting into flames. With some creosote in the chimney, you get a chimney fire which can spread into a house fire.
> 
> How many years have you gone without a chimney cleaning/inspection ?
> 
> Now would be a good time. And yes, most of them will install a animal resistant cap if you want them to perform that work.


I just got the house.
It came with the Raccoon, no additional charge


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

> I just got the house.


Another great reason to have it professionally inspected and cleaned.

And no, just because you may have had a home inspection, it does not mean that the inspector looked at the interior of the chimney.


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

sdsester said:


> . Be mindful of razor sharp claws and teeth.


What traps are you referring to? Razor sharp? What brand of manufacturer sells steel traps with jaws which have been sharpened like a razor? And teeth have been outlawed on steel traps for decades in most states. 

No trapper would ever want a razor edge on the jaws if trapping raccoon for fur. The force of the jaws would immediately slice the paw allowing the **** to run away. The saying is "there is no profit in catching feet".


----------



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

Unicornz0 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've bombed the chimney with ammonia soaked face cloths (strings attached to help reomve later).
> The Raccoon must be wearing a gas mask!
> ...


You are probably not using the correct strength of ammonium hydroxide. Did you buy grocery store grade? Too weak. Go to Ace hardware, and ask for industrial strength ammonium hydroxide (ammonia). It is about 10-11%. While that sounds "weak", I assure you you will be knocked off your feet if you take a wiff. Pour that into a spray pump and spray a rifle stream up into the chimney while using a carbon/charcoal mask!

. Try that. Also, you can pour some into a wide pan and prop it up into chimney somehow, then plastic tape off the face of the fireplace well!! Repeat over and over, and the **** should go away.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

noquacks said:


> You are probably not using the correct strength of ammonium hydroxide. Did you buy grocery store grade? Too weak. Go to Ace hardware, and ask for industrial strength ammonium hydroxide (ammonia). It is about 10-11%. While that sounds "weak", I assure you you will be knocked off your feet if you take a wiff. Pour that into a spray pump and spray a rifle stream up into the chimney while using a carbon/charcoal mask!
> 
> . Try that. Also, you can pour some into a wide pan and prop it up into chimney somehow, then plastic tape off the face of the fireplace well!! Repeat over and over, and the **** should go away.


Thanks,

That Raccoon must have a gas mask!!!:thumbup:


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

> I just got the house.
> It came with the Raccoon, no additional charge


There's city peeps who have to PAY big money to see wildlife at the zoo or wildlife park, and travel some distance to get there, but you get the views and experience right there in the comfort of your home, and for free too:thumbup:

Best take a read of my previous post with the information on what to do/not do.


----------



## FClef (May 5, 2013)

Won't your local Animal Control person come out? They do stuff like this all the time and they normally work for your county or city or township.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

FClef said:


> Won't your local Animal Control person come out? They do stuff like this all the time and they normally work for your county or city or township.


Not for this.


----------



## Unicornz0 (May 22, 2012)

The pest control company came & installed a chimney (flue) trap yesterday.
The Tech said he couldn't see the Raccoon, it's about 30' to the fireplace damper.
I wouldn't let him spray an irritant to rouse the Raccoon (probably wouldn't have worked anyway, since he sleeps with a gas mask).

The trap has not been tripped as of this morning.

Maybe, I don't have a Raccoon in the chimney after all.

Maybe it's Wiley Coyote!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

You did the rite thing. A mother raccoon is nothing to mess with. They will attack.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Hopefully the beast has moved only to look forward to tearing apart your trash bins. If it was a squirrel or something? A squirrel tore apart the car wiring of my Godparents to the tune of $4K once. They had parked the car outside while I was doing some work for them and storing lumber in stuff in the garage. The breed was brought to beautify the University of Illinois campus. They have no real predators and are so cute until they turn pest they just multiply. 

I do think for reasons beyond the animal in the chimney and given this is a new house? And especially if you plan to use the fireplace, call a chimney sweep. I always advised clients to do so annually. If there is leftover animal nest material in your chimney, you probably do not want to bring hot sparks near it?

"But they are expensive!" And yes I guess good ones can be but they are much, much cheaper than a chimney originated house fire. 

And of course let us get back to the fact the critter probably got in because of a missing chimney cap. Pay the money and buy a good one. A chimney sweep or mason can be helpful in your choice. An orange apron box store employee will have no idea of what your are asking about. 

One final piece of good news. Critters are habitual and they pass what they learn generationally---even dumb as rocks squirrels. If you had problems with one and it found a comfy place? It will be back with friends when it turns colder again.


----------



## Jacke (Jan 31, 2016)

I had a raccoon in my chimney. Turned out that it was a mother and babies. The Wildlife company got it out by lowering a ball (maybe a tennis ball) covered in the scent of a male raccoon (apparently, the males eat the babies). The raccoon came running out immediately with one baby in it's mouth. I was informed that it would be back for the others. Don't you know that in the early evening, I'm sitting in my recliner watching TV (near the fire place/chimney) and I hear this unGodly sound. Freaked me out. It was the mother coming back for the babies. Apparently she took them out. So, if you can find out where to buy that scent... your're all set. Cost me a pretty penny. Now have chimney caps.


----------



## Nick324 (Jul 20, 2021)

Typically you tie a knot on a string and wait for it to hold on to remove an animal in your chimney. If you are unsure about if it's still in there I would recommend hiring a professional for a sweep/inspection. It's recommended to get it done anyway. Here are some links to some chimney websites.

Sootmaster Chimney Sweeps & Masonry | 888-768-0818
Chimney Sweep and Fireplace Professionals | SootAway
AFT Chimney & Fireplace Services | (888) 393-1197
Most of these sights have blogs about helping remove animals from chimneys, and here's a full blog and service specializing in animals in chimneys.
Chimney Animal Removal | Animals Out | 844-244-1355


----------

